# Aerobic system-Hoot LA issues



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry for posting as a homeowner, but I have had this system for about 15 years and since Texas requires me to maintain a maintenance contract, I do. The ones I had in the past were decent, kept it working and allowed me to bug them as they maintained it so I could learn to fix small issues myself. My current maintenance contractor is incompetent and I am locked in for a year with an issue.

My question is where can I buy new diffusers?


The explanation is that the aeration light went off, so I called them. They came out and said, "new air pump, $750.00 (plus the service call X 2). I had rebuilt the pump a year or 2 before, so I did not think that was the issue, and told them so. Their only reply was that they do not rebuild pumps. Fine, I do, I have been working on diaphragm pumps since I was a kid (I used to keep aquariums, big ones and lots of them).

So I tore it apart and the diaphragms were both torn. I rebuilt it, but upon installation, it was arcing the safety switch, meaning too much back pressure, so I disconnected it. I told them this, and that they needed to replace the diffusers (which I had had done once before about 8 years ago).

They called Hoot, who told them I was correct, but they still only wanted to replace the pump.

I spoke to a local installer who advised me to make an attempt to clean the diffuser with a mild acid. I did so and was able to get the back pressure from 40 psi to 30psi with three applications of phosphorus acid (Phospho).

I read the specs on the pressure sensor, it is rated for <14 PSI, the pump itself is designed to operate at 2 PSI.

So, since these bozos won't fix it, I will, provided I can find the diffuser stones.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you tried Google? Lots of suppliers are listed, both for stones as well as membrane diffusers.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Of course, but I didn't find any diffusers other than a set with an air pump.
I will call Hoot and the local installer again today to see if I can talk either one into selling me one.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

quite sure rino has a lot of experience in what you need to know.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I found the correct ones local for $10.50 ea (it takes 4). I will message Rhino anyway, thanks!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

5900 posts and still a newby


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Let me just say that in regards to sewage systems, I wish I were even more of a newbie.


----------

